# Cape Point OM



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guy's, just had a question about one thing. My buddy Evan(kingfisherman23), has a Cape Point that he put the black diamond shrink wrap on. My cape point is on the way as we speak. I am going to buy the wrap from fishsticks4u.com. What will I encounter with it and what temp. heat gun should I use? Thanks Chris


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I think you need the 25mm (.984") in a 3-foot section to do the butt from the cap to the reel seat.

The only difficult part for me was slipping the tubing over the seat. I decided to go over the seat instead of removing the butt cap. That butt cap is sealed on there tight! You have to kind of inch the tubing over the seat.

I just shrunk it with a blow dryer, but a heat gun would do it faster.

Evan


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks buddy! You are always a help! Chris


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

One hint-- installing double sided masking tape under the heat shrink will give it somthing to adhere to-- It helps ensure that the heat shrink won't twist on the rod butt during the cast, or while fighting fish. 

I use a heat gun on high setting, but keep it moving around, starting at one end and slowly working your way to the other- turning the rod at the same time-- don't let one section of the rod get too hot -- keep the rod turning and the heat gun moving.

Cut the heat shrink at least an inch or so longer than the measured area you want to cover-- it will shrink both in diameter and a bit in length as well.

The best method is to remove the butt cap if possible. That takes the guess work out of cutting it to length. When I do this I cut the theat shrink about 3 or 4 inches too long and push it on the butt up as close as you want it to the reel seat. Leave it long enough so that the 3 or 4 inches hang past the butt end. Now go ahead and shrink it to the butt. Shrink the entire length including the section hanging past the butt end. When your done, you should have an inch or two hanging off the butt. This can be cut to a about an inch and a half too long--- then roll/push this extra bit up inside the hollow bottom of the butt. The butt cap can now be installed over the end, and you will have a perfect seamless transition at the butt cap.

If you do this on the OM, you will likely need to install a slightly larger butt cap than the original- as it will need to fit over the rod butt and heat shrink at the end.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Chris...*

This might be a good time to think about cutting off that plate reel seat and installing a normal one. I had a plate reel seat on a 1502 of mine and I hated the stability of it. Plus with the reel seat off the rod the shrink wrap install might be a little easier.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If we catch up next week you can certainly try mine. I have the seat removed and gilly21 is doing the entire butt for me in X-Flock.

Evan


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well. my om has the seat remove. and cap removed.
i just shrinked the whole butt. up to the Cape Point letters.
now use it with coasters. . just a tip.. cut thet damn butt cap off.
they use ALOT of epoxy in it. since i wanted to save a buck. it took about 30 mins to remove it.


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I have heard that `reel seat is a little quirky. Would any of you advise fuji reel seat or coasters.Chris


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuji or batson seat will be fine.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

My personal opinion is that the plate reel seat just "feels different" and is a little "wobbly" feeling, but the heavier the foot on the reel, the better. Just takes some getting used to. I have never known one to come off or known of a reel to come loose. Anyone ever hear of one seperating? I think it's more of a "perception" thing on our part, as we aren't used to it. I never had a problem with it, but never had the drag on the reel set down too tight either. JMHO. Larry


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

Gilly did the x-flock and replaced my reel seat last season on my omcp. I agree,i think replacing the reel seat was a confidence thing with me. I hated the wobble,i have a 4500 baitrunner on it and always felt like i was going to tear it off.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I found with my 525s that the front foot did not fit snugly even with the seat as tight as it would go. I've never heard of one breaking or coming off, or even causing a noticeable reduction in distance or fighting power. A good way to deal with the wobble is simply to make two wraps of the front foot with electrical tape. That by itself will kill the wobble. I just made the decision that I wanted the coasters for a more mobile reel placement.

Evan


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I might even know a place where you can get a size 24 trigger reel seat


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

beachbums10968 said:


> Yeah, I have heard that `reel seat is a little quirky. Would any of you advise fuji reel seat or coasters.Chris


I have fished the reel plates and the coasters and I didnt worry about the reel popping out there was just a lack of stability which made both uncomfortable for me. If you want to get some shrink wrap and a reel seat from FS4U then I am sure Gilly or I will help you get the seat and shrink wrap on. We are both in apex.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> I might even know a place where you can get a size 24 trigger reel seat


Jeb, Are they in yet? PM me.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

bstarling said:


> Jeb, Are they in yet? PM me.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Are what in? In where? Whoo has em, What size? Shhhhh!


----------

